# help with rayco belt



## outdoorsman0490 (Dec 11, 2012)

Howdy, 

I have a 1997 rayco rg1642 and the drive belt just destroyed itself today. I did a search through google, but couldn't find a belt that cross refed with the part #, which is 716501. A dealer in the state said rayco is the only company that makes that belt, it a proprietary, and the price tag from them, $409 plus shipping... yeah, for a belt.

I hope someone out there has run into this and has found a way around the dealer. Thanks for you help guys.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 11, 2012)

outdoorsman0490 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a 1997 rayco rg1642 and the drive belt just destroyed itself today. I did a search through google, but couldn't find a belt that cross refed with the part #, which is 716501. A dealer in the state said rayco is the only company that makes that belt, it a proprietary, and the price tag from them, $409 plus shipping... yeah, for a belt.
> 
> I hope someone out there has run into this and has found a way around the dealer. Thanks for you help guys.



Search,,,,stumpgrinder,,,,on ebay, there are some rayco belts for sale.....

Bob.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 11, 2012)

97 1642 huh? I started there in early 99 and built the 42/72M as well as the 35A gas, 1672 DXH and 120DXH. unfortunately the drive belt was proprietory then.. You might be able to find a matched set of singled ribbed belts.. still going to have at least 150 bucks doing it that route. Just make sure you double check that the engine is square to the jackshaft. Also, I'm sure you broke the belt guides when the belt let go, I'd reccomend replacing those, or making new ones out of 3/8" round bar. We set them about the thickness of a 9/16" wrench off of the belt. (craftsman wrench). We set the belts (when new) to 1/2" of deflection with fairly moderate pressure. Also make sure that the sheaves are lined up correctly.


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Dec 17, 2012)

well I ended up having to purchase the belt from rayco, after extensive searching on the internet. I got the belt in on friday, installed it on saturday. I ground a little stump in my backyard on sunday just to make sure everything was good, about 10mins. Today I took it out to do 3 uproots. When I was finishing the first one, I noticed a little smoke coming out of the belt housing, figured it was just residue from the old belt. I finished the stump and decided to take the belt cover off to double check the tension of the belt. Well, when I go in there, one of the ribs had come off the belt, the inside most one. 

I called the dealer I got the belt through, they said to email them pics of everything; which they forwared to rayco. Rayco said their belts don't break... there must be a problem with my machine and they are not going to replace the belt. This machine is a 97, but has only 270 hours. I made the deflection of the new belt what it was supposed to be; and when you put a straight edge along both sheaves, all 4 point of contact touch, which means everything is in alignment; how does the belt break so fast??

Thanks for your input


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 17, 2012)

Show us a photo of the broke belt. Did one of the ribs get cut off? Is the back of the belt rubbed? What is the condition of the engine pulley? Hard to believe a '97 only has 200 hours on it - that thing is 15 years old!!


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Dec 17, 2012)

the hours was one of the big reasons i went for it; the inside most rib tore off, the other three were intact. Im thinking back to when I looked at the outside of the belt at that time. I think when I looked at the label on the belt, it was not pristine looking like when I put it on; you think the belt stretched enough in that short amount of time for there to be enough slack for the belt to be touching one of the guides slightly.


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Dec 17, 2012)

the pulleys look to be in great shape, due to the low hours


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Jan 1, 2013)

after going back and forth with rayco, sending them pics and all; he couldn't see where there was a problem at all with the machine. Said to order another belt and see if the pulleys are still in line when they get tensioned. 

Instead of ordering another belt from them for $430, I put in the Gates part # from the belt they sent me, and found a replacement belt from V-belt global supply for $180 shipped to my house.

I put on the new belt, tensioned it, and everything was still fine. I went out the other day and ground out 2 16" dogwood stumps, and a 4' sycamore in just under an hour. The belt did not break, everything was fine.

Leads me to believe the belt from rayco (gates) had some type of flaw, which is why it broke apart so quick. Tommorrow I will have to call rayco back and let them know the machine is fine, and that it was their belt.

And I still can't believe they flat out lied over the phone saying they were the only people in the world that make that belt and made me pay $430, if I only had the part # I would have saved $250 and a broken belt and all the head ache of dealing with them.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 1, 2013)

Get ready for this line 
"I've never heard of that happening before?" 

I think this line is in the customer service handbook or something:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 1, 2013)

Whats the gates part number?


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Jan 1, 2013)

i believe it was 5vp900 for gates; I can't put my hand on the shipped paper. From v belt global supply 166.04 and part # 4/5VK900


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well from Vbelts4less.com the Kevlar belts are $190+ but regular 3v 5/8" x90" is only $54+5V900/03 - 5V-SECTION BANDED V-BELT


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 2, 2013)

wish i would have knew that belt number last year before i bought a new on from rayco. Does anyone have a number for the final drive belt?


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 3, 2013)

*Final Drive Belt*

Are you referring to the poly chain belt that turns the cutter wheel? If so, you can visit our website at New and Used Heavy Equipment For Sale and Export: Construction Equipment, Trucks, Heavy Machinery at Global Equipment Exporters and visit our online store and save!

Thanks!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Jan 3, 2013)

my belt was the kevlar one; 

the part number from my rayco owners manual for the poly chain belt is 750473. As I recall when I punced into google 716501, which is the part number for the belt I bought between the drive pulley and jackshaft, I saw replacement belts which cross refed with the poly chain belt. Good luck


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 4, 2013)

*locals rule*

As a general rule, I get all my belts and bearing from the local bearing supply guy. They can usually figure it out. Then make sure you make a note of the part number in your manual. This saves you lots of time and money.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jan 4, 2013)

*Poly Chain Belt*

The part number you have is a Rayco stock number and not Gates number. Please let me know what Rayco machine you have and I can get you the proper belt.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------

